# Investing in the Metaverse



## greggles (24 January 2022)

When I first heard about the Metaverse I thought it was just virtual reality gimmickry that would suck up a lot of capital and go nowhere. After all, did people really want to sport one of those big VR headsets and wander around a virtual world? At the time I thought it was very unlikely. But now I think I was out of touch and dead wrong. I now think the Metaverse is going to be huge and a massive generator of revenue in the coming years.

Concerts, events, corporate meetings, seminars, religious services, casinos, art galleries, museums, libraries and, of course, games. All these things and more are eventually going to be located in the Metaverse, and COVID has just brought things forward with development now moving at a much faster pace. Right now, the Metaverse is where the internet was in 1994.

I'm not going to post any more now, but I thought that starting a thread would be a good idea so more information and perspectives can be posted over time as the Metaverse starts to take shape and the investment opportunities start to present themselves. I intend to continue my research and will share more at a later date.









						The Metaverse Is Coming And It’s A Very Big Deal
					

So what happens when the world becomes a billboard, robots have spatial reasoning and virtual assistants own the relationship with the consumer? The metaverse is coming and it's a very big deal.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## kenny (24 January 2022)

Without being able to access the venture capital deals of scaling startups in the space, one of the easiest ways to get exposure would be to buy tokens in the various platforms that are building their versions of the metaverse.

When Animoca Brands was still here, we could've had exposure to a stable of Metaverse companies. you could try getting some of the $SAND tokens for their Sandbox platform for instance. There are many others.

Another way would be to get exposure in the Metaverse's "picks & shovels". The service providers offering the on/off ramps, managing KYC/AML, exchanges to facilitate currency swaps and more.
Good thread to start. That's just off the top of my head and keen to read others' POV.


----------



## Value Collector (25 January 2022)

“The Metaverse” will still exist inside the regular economy, so any growth in the metaverse will need to be supported by the products produced by companies such as BHP and FMG, American Tower and Telstra, APA, Amazon, Tesla, Boeing, Charter Hall etc etc.

Basically what I am trying to say is that sometimes things that seem like they are going to change everything, don’t really change that much in the overall scheme of things, the metaverse sits a servers in warehouses with concrete floors, steel roofs, connected by copper cables, powered by wind, solar and natural gas infrastructure made of steel, copper and aluminium.

The products traded will fly around in real planes that require parts, fuel and Maintenance, real pizzas need to be delivered by dominos in real cars and trucks.

So making money from activity on the metaverse, doesn’t really require knowing what the next big metaverse thing will be, if you own a brick factory in Texas, a wind turbine in Victoria, or an iron ore mine in the Pilbara you will probably do just fine,


----------

